
Show HN: RPScript – Scripting language for process automation - wei3hua2
https://github.com/TYPECASTINGSG/rpscript
======
brennebeck
At first glance this looks pretty cool. I’ll definitely give it a try for
something that could’ve otherwise been bash. Thanks :)

~~~
wei3hua2
Thanks brenne for the kind words. The objective of this project is to have a
language simple and expressive enough that user activity can be represented
concisely, not having to bog down by boilerplates and complicated syntax.

Typically, it is not easy to maintain bash script.

